# Console VS PC upgrade Dilema



## shabin5785 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I am confused between a console and upgrading my pc.

I am a casual game. liking Sports and Racing games and GTA. Now i need to find some games for my niece/nephew. Thought about Wii and motion gaming. Not worried about exclusive titles in PS and Xbox. But heard that there is no official warranty in india. 

PS3: Dont knw whether kids can handle the controller.

So is it worthwhile to buy a console or upgrade PC? Heard that there is emulator for Wii Games. If so within my budget of 15k(Wii Price) can i upgrade the pc to run emulator(shall i post this in pc upgrade thread?).

Thanks and Regards

Shabin


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 11, 2013)

PS3 Would be the best bet as they are having Great game library IMO.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 11, 2013)

A 12GB PS3 would be more than enough for casual gaming. 15K PC doesn't cut it. How old are/is your niece/nephew?


----------



## shabin5785 (Aug 11, 2013)

age is less than 10. 

Do PS have enough games for kids? I meant educational and interactive.. If the option is PS3 shalli wait till PS4 is released for the prices to come down?

Also is there any advantage/disadvantage in getting the console from middle east?


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Get a DS maybe? or extend your budget to about 16.5k and get a 3ds.



shabin5785 said:


> age is less than 10.
> 
> Do PS have enough games for kids? I meant educational and interactive.. If the option is PS3 shalli wait till PS4 is released for the prices to come down?
> 
> Also is there any advantage/disadvantage in getting the console from middle east?



A middle eastern PS3 will be R2 while a Indian PS3 will be R5. See this for more information


----------



## shabin5785 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. But I am not a fan of handheld consoles. 
Based on the replies here and my own research, please help me choose from the below two:

1) PS3 12 GB 
2) Nintendo Wii.

thanks 

Shabin


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Its up to you on that mate, just rember wii games are harder and more constlier to get while ps3 will have more games in india.  Personally I would go for a Wii.


----------



## shabin5785 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the reply..
 But why will u choose Wii over PS3?


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 16, 2013)

shabin5785 said:


> Thanks all for the reply..
> But why will u choose Wii over PS3?



Personal choice, Unfortunetly Wii games and support is not aviable in my city, it also can run old retro games which were on N64, gamecube etc which you can download legaly for free


----------

